# My bunny keeps scratching my door when I’m inside my room.



## Mariela (Aug 14, 2019)

So I have a bunny and she likes to scratch underneath my door when I’m inside my room with my door closed. She keeps doing this and I assumed that she wants food or something, but I just recently gave her her greens, but she still wants to go inside my room. This happens day and night. She’s a free roam rabbit. When I open the door, she thumps the floor like she’s angry when she goes inside. She then gets on my bed when I’m sitting on it and then she cuddles with me. I don’t know if she just wants attention, or she’s asking for more food. What behavior is this?


----------



## samoth (Aug 14, 2019)

Ohhh, I've seen this. Only it was my buck chewing up the carpet outside my door.

In my specific case, my buck thought my room was *his* room. And underneath my bed was totally *his* territory. He did not tolerate that door being closed no matter what. It had nothing to do with me, or food, or anything except that it was the route to his area, and he wanted it open 

My solution was to leave my door open all the time. If I need it closed for privacy, I can leave it cracked open enough for him to sneak through. He seems to allow that compromise.

So yeah, I think your bun is offended you're closing the door on her.


----------



## Jess davies (Aug 17, 2019)

Same my n. Bun used to chew and scratch at my door, he just wanted in as it was 'his' room and I was in there mosta the time, I put up a wooden panel at the bas eof the door because he left massive scratch and chew marks before I put it up


----------

